

Ask HN: What should I call my game where you run a tech startup? - gearoidoc

Suggestions please!<p>I'm developing a game where you start and run a tech startup (think Championship Manager meets ThemePark) but I've no idea what to call it - help me HN, you're my only hope!
======
csclark
I have always enjoyed those Rollercoaster/ Zoo Tycoon gaming concepts - so I
guess my first instinctive answer would be Startup Tycoon

------
pkhamre
Startup Manager 2000

------
bigiain
Lemonade Stand

------
tagabek
Startup Simulator 2013

------
waterlesscloud
Pivotmania.

